# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts De Wit (Ruinen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: De Wit

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Ruinen, Ruinen

Adres: Groene Weg 4, Ruinen

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkruinen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts De Wit*

----------

